# Vorstellung: DIY Low Budget WaKü mit PKW Radiator



## Funkturm82 (17. September 2015)

*Vorstellung: DIY Low Budget WaKü mit PKW Radiator*

Hallo liebe Leutz,

wollte hiermit mal meine Low Budget Wasserkühlung vorstellen:

Bestehend aus einem Wasserkühler (Radiator) eines VW Polo 
und eines 18 Liter Aquariums als AGB.
Die im Video genannte Lautstärke der Pumpe habe ich durch eine
simple entkopplung dieser auf unhörbar verringert 
Die Anlage läuft momentan gänzlich ohne Lüfter und ist mittlerweile 
hübscher aufgebaut als noch in dem Video.

Die bisherigen Gesamtkosten belaufen sich auf ca. 160 Euro komplett.
Die Kühlleistung ist auch super, sogar besser als so einige Original Lösungen.

Was haltet Ihr von dieser Idee ?  Läuft jetzt seit knapp ner Woche und ich
bin bisher seeehr zufrieden. Erst bei 1,45 Volt und bei 4,9-5,0 Ghz (siehe Anlage)
titscht die Lüfterlose Anlage auch mal kurz auf 89 Grad. (4 mal Firestrike hintereinander)

Hier das Video, bei Fragen einfach melden  Viel Spaß beim anschauen.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S3CU4Ngf8-c

Euer Funkturm


Mein RiG:
i-4790K auf ASUS Z97-A
MSI GTX970 Gaming 4G


----------



## Brehministrator (17. September 2015)

*AW: Vorstellung: DIY Low Budget WaKü mit PKW Radiator*

Ist immer schön, sich so was selber zu bauen, vor allem, wenn es dann gut funktioniert  Mir würde das etwas zuviel Platz im Zimmer wegnehmen, und ich hätte Bedenken, weil das System durch das Aquarium nach außen offen ist, also z.B. Staub ins Wasser gelangt, der sich dann im CPU-Kühler ablagern könnte. Ich persönlich würde es bevorzugen, wenn alle Teile der Wakü (bis auf ggf. den Radiator) im Tower verschwinden, und der AGB nur eine winzige Öffnung zum Druckausgleich hat.

Aber abgesehen davon nicht schlecht


----------



## Funkturm82 (17. September 2015)

*AW: Vorstellung: DIY Low Budget WaKü mit PKW Radiator*

Also kaschieren geht eigentlich. Links aufm Bild das ist das weisse NZXT H440 Case.

Der offene AGB macht mir momentan auch noch sorgen. Plane eine 1,5 Liter Cola Flasche
umzubauen, wegen dem netten Schraubverschluss und die aktuell verbaute Tauchbrunnenpumpe
dann on Air zu betreiben.  Sammle momentan noch Erfahrungswerte bzgl. der wasserbakterien. 
Bin aber jetzt schon so zufrieden, das ich dass Projekt wahrscheinlich bis zum verstopfen zuende 
nutzen werde. Bisschen Erfahrung habe ich als Aquarianer ja schon mit Wasser, habe sicherheitshalber
ein entsprechendes additiv hinzugefügt. den Radi könnt ich auf der Arbeit auch von innen reinigen lassen (kostenlos)


Radi hat nur 29 Euro gekostet, der block nur 40. So schlimm wäre der finanzielle Schaden bei 
verstopfung ja nicht...   Das Thema Druck ist momentan interessant für mich, den kann ich
so natürlich nicht zufriedenstellend darstellen. Sobald dieses Problem gelöst ist, sehe ich noch
enormes potenzial in richtung halten der zimmertemps ohne lüfter.


----------



## P2063 (17. September 2015)

*AW: Vorstellung: DIY Low Budget WaKü mit PKW Radiator*

ich würde vermutlich trotzdem lieber noch am Radiator wenigstens irgendwie einen großen, langsam laufenden Lüfter montieren. Grade im KFZ Bereich sind ja die lamellen sehr dicht und eigentlich dafür gedacht, ständig durch den Fahrtwind angeströmt zu werden. Das Aquarium scheint ja momentan ein guter Puffer zu sein, durch den die Temp im Kreislauf nicht so schnell hoch geht, aber wenn man das auf 1,5 Liter reduziert wird man (ohne dass ich jetzt den Inhalt des Radis kenne) irgendwo zwischen 2-2,5 Litern landen, da merkt man schon wesentlich schneller wenn das System mal etwas länger unter Last ist wie nicht nur CPU sondern auch Wasser warm werden.


----------



## Funkturm82 (18. September 2015)

*AW: Vorstellung: DIY Low Budget WaKü mit PKW Radiator*

Da ich ja noch weg vom großen AQ möchte und hin zu einer Tupperdose, werde ich wohl recht schnell an das von Dir angesprochene Problem stoßen. Habe noch nen 200er Lüfter und einige 140er hier rumfliegen. Das gehört für mich als "Bastler" natürlich zur Testphase dazu   Bis jetzt habe ich mal nach 5 Stunden zocken die Wassertemp gemessen, und kam bei 24 Grad zimmertemp auf 33 Grad Wassertemp. Das sollte eigentlich langen. Habe den PC auch mal über nacht bis morgens HD Videos abspielen lassen und das wasser war morgens bei 28 Grad, was auch i.o. wäre.


----------



## NOQLEMIX (18. September 2015)

*AW: Vorstellung: DIY Low Budget WaKü mit PKW Radiator*



P2063 schrieb:


> ich würde vermutlich trotzdem lieber noch am Radiator wenigstens irgendwie einen großen, langsam laufenden Lüfter montieren. Grade im KFZ Bereich sind ja die lamellen sehr dicht und eigentlich dafür gedacht, ständig durch den Fahrtwind angeströmt zu werden. Das Aquarium scheint ja momentan ein guter Puffer zu sein, durch den die Temp im Kreislauf nicht so schnell hoch geht, aber wenn man das auf 1,5 Liter reduziert wird man (ohne dass ich jetzt den Inhalt des Radis kenne) irgendwo zwischen 2-2,5 Litern landen, da merkt man schon wesentlich schneller wenn das System mal etwas länger unter Last ist wie nicht nur CPU sondern auch Wasser warm werden.



Die riesige Radiatorfläche macht den "Nachteil" des engen Lamellenabstandes weg. Auch mit kleinen AGB und ohne Lüfter sollte die Temperatur recht niedrig sein.


----------



## Funkturm82 (18. September 2015)

*AW: Vorstellung: DIY Low Budget WaKü mit PKW Radiator*

Die Abmessungen des Kühlers lauten : 430 x 378 x 34 mm (L x B x H) 

ist somit mit 3  360er radis low profile vergleichbar. Dementsprechend nimmt es auch den wasserdruck.
habe aktuell ne springbrunnenpumpe mit 2,4 meter förderhöhe drin und 2.400L/h durchfluss, am ende plätschern
geschätz 10 Liter pro Stunde raus.  Dennoch ist die Kühlleistung unverkennbar.

Dadurch das ich jetzt auf einen druckgeschlossenen agb wechsle, erhoffe ich mir ne kleine  leistungssteigerung im durchfluss
und sowieso beider der Kühlleistung im ganzen... da bei der Nutzfahrzeugtechnik bereits 0,2-0,3 Bar (Luft)druck zu einer erhöhten 
kühlleistung von bis zu 30 % führen können.   Mal schauen bzw hoffen. Gehe ganz naiv an die sache ran und mache mir ein eigenes
bild.

Und hier aus Spaß nochmal meine "Fittings" (Scheiss Kabelbinder,  hatte die Guten nicht zur Hand)


----------

